# Perspective



## nittram 1 (Mar 9, 2011)

HI THERE 
wHAT IS THE MOST INPORTANT THING IN A PAINTING (WARTERCOULER OR AKRYLICS)IS IT PERSPECTIVE OR THE PAINTING IF IT IS PERSPECTIVE IS IT A SIMPLE AS WHEN THINGS ARE A LONG WAY A WAY THERY GET SMALLER?.
FROM PAUL


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't know if you could label any one thing as the most important. What you are describing sounds like 1 point perspective. Try 2 and 3 points too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3Nv3SrtQuk


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Do what I do, I take a photograph of what I want to paint I then grid it, blow it up and transfer it to the paper using a 6H pencil. Everything will fall into place. I am also a photographer so this expands that art form.


----------

